# A.Lange & Söhn Glashütte b/Dresden



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello everybody and thanks in advance for your attention. I have come across a beautiful marine chronometer and I would like to gather as much information as I can about it and I'm relying on your knowledge.

Here are some photos :
























It is not working, does anybody know if this type of watches are easy to fix?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A lot of info here (but only in german): Marinechronometer Kaliber 100 - Uhrenhersteller & Uhrwerke aus Glashütte

Could be a cal. 48 or cal. 100 (so called "Einheitskaliber", starting with serial no 2800 at Wempe and 5001 at Lange).

Most significant difference: three movement pillars instead of four.

Both Marine Chronometer movements aren't that easy to be repaired because of a lack of spare parts and it will become very expensive.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you! Unfortunately I cannot read nor speak German. I will look in anyway.
So you believe it's a caliber 100? A pity it should be expensive to repair...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Witch said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately I cannot read nor speak German. I will look in anyway.
> So you believe it's a caliber 100? A pity it should be expensive to repair...


Not sure, could be a 48 as well, edited the other post.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

So! Well, maybe it's only of interest for me...but I contacted as well the A.Lange firm at Glashütte (it's like the complany was split in two or something like that) and the Glashütte Museum.
Got reply this morning of the firm and they told me they believe it's of early production. They sounded quite helpful and offered to undertake an enquiry at the museum and issue a certification of origin as well as copies of sale documents . For a price, of course.
Do you think it's worth to acquire the certificate? I mean, can they issue certificates of something that can be maybe a hundred years old?
It was my father's and in a sentimental way I'd love to know about it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Witch said:


> For a price, of course.
> Do you think it's worth to acquire the certificate? I mean, can they issue certificates of something that can be maybe a hundred years old?
> It was my father's and in a sentimental way I'd love to know about it.


Well, A.Lange & Söhne do have a stunning documentation/administration. They can check their books and registry. You will get to know when the chronometer was produced and to whom it was delivered. Do not know if it is worth to get the certificate, get a quote how much they will asko for it. A. Lange & Söhne marine chronometers are sought for and they fetch from 6000-12.000 Euro (in good working condition) subject to the movement (cal. 48 is payed better than the cal. 100). If you got "some" money left I'd even go for a repair.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

They quoted price in the e-mail, which was why I was asking. It is not much, 87 euros plus forwarding (which I understand it's shipping) and they will include enquiry at the museum, certificate and copies of sale documents. I am thinking it's not such a high price.

Mmmm... you quoted the calibers but the serial number on the watch is quite low, 117. So it's definitely not a caliber 100.
Maybe it's worth repairing. So far it does not move. But I guess your "some" meant "quite" XD


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Witch said:


> They quoted price in the e-mail, which was why I was asking. It is not much, 87 euros plus forwarding (which I understand it's shipping) and they will include enquiry at the museum, certificate and copies of sale documents. I am thinking it's not such a high price.


That's not too much.



> But I guess your "some" meant "quite" XD


Yes - "quite" - of course it depends on the work which needs to be done and the parts which need to be replaced. Can't be done by every watchmaker. Meister Buse in Mainz (Uhrmachermeister Buse, Mainz - Glashütter Taschenuhren, Fliegerarmbanduhren) would be my recommendation or A. Lange & Söhne of course. You should consider to ask the National Watch and Clock Museum in Columbia, Pennsylvania, or the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors (NAWCC) for in depth advice.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the info. It would be great to have it repaired in style.

By asking for deeper advice at National Watch and Clock Museum in Columbia, Pennsylvania, or the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors (NAWCC) you mean to ask for more information on this type of watches? Or on the mechanical side of them?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Witch said:


> Thank you so much for all the info. It would be great to have it repaired in style.
> 
> By asking for deeper advice at National Watch and Clock Museum in Columbia, Pennsylvania, or the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors (NAWCC) you mean to ask for more information on this type of watches? Or on the mechanical side of them?


I was thinking of asking for a skilled knowledgeable watchmaker being familiar with such a clock.


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't help any but have to say, that is an absolutely beautiful clock!


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

It is really beautiful, boostin20. I'm already in touch with the works to have the certificate and all the info.
Thanks for the explanation about asking for watchmakers, Mike Stuffler.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello again. Following advice on a spanish watch forum, we opened theclock yesterday. It doesn't seem to be broken in any part, actually we could wind it and started ticking though not properly. Ticks per second are quicker than they should. 
Anyway, I feel is a huge good symptom seeing that it works. 
Thank you all for the information and help. When I get the papers about the watch, I'll let you now about it.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier.

According to Tony Mercer in "Chronometer Makers of the World" (generally considered to be the definitive work), Lange & Sohne numbers 1-410 were made between 1896 and 1922, with Kaliber 100. A linear interpolation would put production of this fine clock at around 1903.

Fixing this clock definitely would be worth it, but it is imperative that you have only someone highly skilled at fixing marine chronometers undertake this task. Many fine old marine chronometers have been ruined by the ham-fisted efforts of poor workmen to fix them, thinking they are simple time-only clocks.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

124Spider said:


> Sorry I didn't see this earlier.
> 
> According to Tony Mercer in "Chronometer Makers of the World" (generally considered to be the definitive work), Lange & Sohne numbers 1-410 were made between 1896 and 1922, with Kaliber 100. A linear interpolation would put production of this fine clock at around 1903.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you for replying. The Länge works contacted us with an estimate of date circa 1885. Still to be checked with the papers they may have. Said certificates and any other information they could gather should be ready in three week's time. Let's see.

Regarding its fixing, we are thinking seriously about it. And next step would be asking for a price at the same factory. Will keep you informed about the steps we follow.


----------



## Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

An update to this story : After waiting more than 3 months for the certificate to arrive (no charge being made to my credit card either), I contacted the company. Seems my application got "lost", most probably due to Christmas overflow of work orders, but they are taking actions to compensate the delay right now, offering me the certificate as a gift . 
This morning somebody contacted me by mail asking for some pictures of the movement.
So things are, at last, on their way. As soon as we have the papers in our hands, I promise I'll let you know.


----------



## thechocobn (May 27, 2011)

Witch said:


> This morning somebody contacted me by mail asking for some pictures of the movement.
> So things are, at last, on their way. As soon as we have the papers in our hands, I promise I'll let you know.


I'd be happy to see shots of the movement too


----------

